# Home Hairdresser



## kandy25 (Sep 7, 2009)

I am in need of a hairdresser, someone who comes to your home or you go to theres or a non expensive salon?? Someone who is resonable and does foils and cut, can anyone help me with anyone they may know???

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Personal recommendations only please; no business advertisements permitted.

-


----------

